# Inkasso Lennox Maier



## bugatti1504 (31 August 2013)

es geht schon wieder los bei mir! :-(


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Buchungsauftrag für Ihre Bestellung konnte nicht von Ihrem Konto abgebucht werden. Es wurden alle Überweisungen bis zum 28.08.2013 berücksichtigt.

Der Rechnungsbetrag der Bestellung inklusive der Versandkosten entspricht 137,74 Euro. Unsere Anwaltskanzlei wurde berechtigt des ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Zuzüglich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 12,00 Euro berechnet und die Kosten unserer Beauftragung von 56,26 Euro.

Falls Sie die Zahlung weigern müssen Sie mit sehr hohen Bußgeldern rechnen. Wir geben Ihnen bis zum 31.08.2013 die letzte Chance die Gesamtsumme zu zahlen. Die Lieferdaten der Bestellung und die Kontodaten finden Sie im angehängten Ordner.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lennox Maier Anwaltschaft


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2013)

Anhang dran?


----------



## bugatti1504 (31 August 2013)

ja! aber Ich werde ihn bestimmt nicht öffnen wollen!


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2013)

bugatti1504 schrieb:


> ja! aber Ich werde ihn bestimmt nicht öffnen wollen!


Klingt nach einer guten Idee!


----------



## habwasgelesen (31 August 2013)

Weitere Inkassospezialisten: 
Inkasso Anwaltschaft Carl Nutzel  - geht man mit der Maus auf den E-Mailabsender wo   Inkassoanwaltschaft Carl Nutzel steht, so wird:   _[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_    angezeigt.
Anwalt John Wunderlich - gleiches Spiel mit folgender E-Mailadresse: _[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/


----------



## bugatti1504 (31 August 2013)

bei mir stand 

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/


----------



## bugatti1504 (31 August 2013)

ups! sorry!


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2013)

Löschen das ganze und gut is ...
Wobei ich jetzt davon ausgehe daß ihr mit keiner der genannten Firmen je wass zu tun hattet...


----------



## bugatti1504 (31 August 2013)

Ich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## blackbiker (9 Juli 2016)

ist schon komisch : Abs. : [email protected]

Abr. GiroPay AG


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2016)

Nö gar nicht.
Die sichtbare Absenderadresse ist frei fälschbar ...


----------

